# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  RH mon amour

## Invit

J'ouvre ce fil de discussion pour prsenter les perles de RH que j'accumule rgulirement.
Je vous invite  partager les votres.

----------


## Invit

Je viens de recevoir ce descriptif exhaustif pour un poste :



Pour les non-anglophones, cette personne recherche  un administrateur de bases de donnes Snior avec de l'exprience solide en DBA et en SQL .

----------


## Invit

C'est l'intgral du message :

Pas de bonjour, une job pas pertinente pour moi et  550 km de chez moi...

----------

